# Franchi I-12 choke tubes ....is full enough?



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I intend to use my Franchi I-12 auto loader for turkey hunting next week. Is a traditional full choke plenty tight?

If not does anyone know what brand/model choke tubes are compatible with the Franchi I-12?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Sure, just means you'll be more limited in range than my 2x turkey choke 

Shoot your gun at 30 yards, and then increase by 5 yards, patterning the shot so you can determine your max range.

With 3.5 mags and 2x turkey choke, my range is now 50+ yards (not that I would necessarily shoot that far).

My older 12ga with a stnd full choke and 2 3/4 shells had a max effective pattern at about 33 yards.

Every gun is potentially different, which is why patterning is so important.


----------

